# Wonder-Gro root+ tabs (pics and commentary)



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im sure alot of you have seen the tread in the swap-n-shop for Medicine Man's Wonder-Gro root+ Tabs. This is just a very non scientific log of the product in my tank.

My tank is an ADA Mini-M. Lighting is a Wal-Mart fixture with a GE Energy Smart 6500k 26w spiral CF.
I dose Seachem Iron, Flourish and Excel. Dosinf also cosists of Tropica Plant Nutrition (alternate with the Flourish).
E.I. dosing on M-W-F too with water changes on Monday of about 30%-40%.

Here are pic's I have taken over the following 20 days. 
The clump on the right side has the Wonder gro+ under them, the clump on the left has nothing but ADA Aqua Soil II.

First set on 12-21-07

















12-26-07

















1-2-08

















1-7-08

















1-9-08

















Please feel fre to post comments or questions.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

*New pictures! 1-11-08*


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you see a big growth difference? Maybe because there's scaping (rocks, etc...) around there, but it looks like the growth is comparable.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Do you see a big growth difference? Maybe because there's scaping (rocks, etc...) around there, but it looks like the growth is comparable.


Not sure I see any real difference either...


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

If I'm looking at the groups correctly, I'm going to have to agree with the others in seeing no significant difference myself.
Maybe you could photoshop/ms paint a grouping area of each plant sector to better define it?

Your moss is starting to flame out nicely though, compared to your journal thread on this tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You can be the judge. 

Like I said at the beginning of the thread, this is far from a scientific experiment. I just tried to seperate the marselia as best I could then put the tabs under the right side.

jinx-thanx for the compliment on the moss I think it is starting to look nice too!


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

I do not see any diff....


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Me too , not much differences. We need more comparison pictures for this new root tab


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

I could agree that in this case the difference is not much too noticeable.
Usually you will see much difference on more sizeable rooted plants, esp more demanding plants which do not grow as much or remain small when no additional nutrition given to the roots.

However I do invite in any other users to share their experiences and pics. Whether in the same thread or individual thread. Scientific or just growth journal. Good things or mishaps. All are welcome.

I'll share mine, though it may not be ideal or fair because I'm the source of the tablet.

Echinodorus rubin narrow (taken from the journal sunken garden)
At several days (08/19/07)








Group of assorted plants









Just several weeks passing









The group after several months









Group of crypts and the whole tank (taken from the journal 260g tank)
(note that everything is grown using plain gravel, root+ as the only form of additional substrate nutrition)

Several days after initial setup










Much later over several months 


















*ps : terribly sorry for a bit hijacking your thread with my pics :icon_roll


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

@MM: If i get this right, the time period between two pics is several months. Well, if i could wait that long to see plant grow that big, i wouldn't need any root tab. 
It would be more convinced if the time period is shorter, lets say like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

try it on plants like tiger lotus or echinodorus rubin. you'll see the different in 3 weeks.


----------



## r36613 (May 16, 2007)

Just to share my experience with wondergro

23 may 07









20 June 07









and
14 Aug 07









spec 
DIY CO2
MH 150W
90x45x45 cm
root tabs, micro and macro every 2-3 days
water change weekly


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics dedy! 

I have some E.Tenellus in a tank at my hme that is growing just fine in an inert gravel.

Well see what happens with them.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

As requested, a shorter period comparison on plants heavily affected by fertile substrate supplement. Example here is tiger lotus.

12-26-2007
note the 2 aerial tiger lotus leaves and a new one just opening (several months after planting)
pic taken from sunken garden project









01-11-2008 (15 days after)
note how many aerial tiger lotus leaves are there now over 2 weeks interval.
No less than 13 (including those first old ones that sunk by age) and increasing much in size.









Hope this is more convincing from my side.

@r36613,
Thanks for sharing!
It is so easy to see how you tank exploded in plant mass despite all the heavy trimming done to it.
And those crypt, they just like tenfold in mass in just a couple of months :icon_eek: 

All done with just DIY CO2 :thumbsup:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Interesting thread.....Thanks.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

EdTheEdge said:


> Interesting thread.....Thanks.


No problem, I just wanted to throw out an un-biased comparo and let people judge for them selfs.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

Beautiful lotus r36613. I'm almost afraid to put any of these tabs under my lotus. :icon_eek: Although I did put them under my micro sword and erio to see how they do. I think I will put them under crypts though.

All the tanks look great!

Brian


----------



## r36613 (May 16, 2007)

PRESTON4479 said:


> Beautiful lotus r36613. I'm almost afraid to put any of these tabs under my lotus. :icon_eek: Although I did put them under my micro sword and erio to see how they do. I think I will put them under crypts though.
> 
> All the tanks look great!
> 
> Brian


Thank you Brian. 

Please remember that other factor like lightning, co2, substrat, water chemistry, also important to achieve good plant growth, not just the fert.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Mar 22, 2007)

r36613 said:


> Thank you Brian.
> 
> Please remember that other factor like lightning, co2, substrat, water chemistry, also important to achieve good plant growth, not just the fert.


Agreed.....


----------

